# Adding "Sound" to V-AC, V-DC & [DCC] Tracks..



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*In a "Thread":*
Can I trigger the Horn and Bell via DC-run track?
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=94369

I started a "New Thread" because this applies to V-AC, V-DC and [DCC].. 
MRC's Loco Genie is an advanced "Wireless" radio control system for operating your trains whether you use V-AC, V-DC or [DCC].. 

*MRC's Loco Genie:*
- Remote Control
- Locomotive Sound
- Diesel Horns or Steam Bells Sounds
- Lights (On/Off)
--> [HO] Scale
--> [O][G] Scales

As of July 29 /2016 --> MRC now has a "New" website..
http://www.modelrectifier.com/Default.asp 

*MRC's Genie Systems:*
http://www.modelrectifier.com/geniesystem-s/123.htm

*MRC's Loco Genie Systems:*
http://www.modelrectifier.com/locogenie-s/125.htm

















*LooooooK:*
Actual Video MRC's Loco Genie Functions:
I have included (x1) youtube.com "Video" to show actual functions how the MRC's Loco Genie actually works..

*First Look at MRC's Loco Genie*
Published on Feb 22, 2016




Video Timer V-AC mode = 0:00 --> 2:52 
Video Timer V-DC mode = 2:53 --> 3:18
Video Timer [DCC] mode = 3:18 --> 4:24
Video Timer V-AC, V-DC [DCC] modes = 4:24 --> 10:02

*Special Note:*
This "Thread" applies to many different important "Advanced" and new information:
- [HO] Scale
- [O][G] Scales
- Adding "Sound" to V-AC, V-DC & [DCC] Tracks
In a matter of a few weeks, all of this information will be lost in past *"Forum History".. *
I only hope that the "Administrator" of this "Forum" [gunrunnerjohn] will add a "Sticky" to this "Thread"..
- OR -
To help to keep this "Thread" alive for many other future interested individuals, "Please" post a "Reply"..
......


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Installation --> MRC's Loco Genie..*

*Actual Installation Instruction:*
I have included (x1) youtube.com "Video" to show actual "Assembly" of the MRC's Loco Genie..

*Review: MRC Loco Genie DC AC DCC Decoder!*
Published on Aug 4, 2016
Video Timer Assembly = 0:00 --> 2:43 





*Fact: (#1)*
The installation of the MRC's Loco Genie uses a standard NMRA 8-Pin (Male) connector, to the "Locomotive" circuit board..









*Fact: (#2)*
The installation of the MRC's Loco Genie connects to a standard NMRA 8-Pin (Female) connection on the "Locomotive" circuit board..









*Fact: (#3)*
I was unable to find any information how to connect the MRC's Loco Genie to a "Locomotive" circuit board "Without" using a standard NMRA 8-Pin (Female) connection..
- But -
This (x8) wire connections applies to *NMRA 8-pin "Standards"*..









*Fact: (#4)*
This "Sound Transmitter" can become quite expensive ($'s) when you have many "Locomotives"..
Only (x1) hand held remote can operate (x1) "Locomotive"..
The way this "Sound Transmitter" is wired and operates, you will "Not" be able to mount the MRC Loco Genie into a "Non-Powered Locomotive"..

......


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Did you install one yourself or just vomit info you found on the Internet?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Time will tell but if past performance of MRC's decoders are anything to go by I would suggest holding off buying this product.


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Can I trigger the Horn and Bell via DC-run track ?*

*[redman88]:*____


redman88 said:


> Did you install one yourself or just vomit info you found on the Internet?


This is a "Posting" from an individual that has *(x18)* of his own "Threads" asking for "Help"..
Even required "Help" to install a *[DCC]* speaker !!
It is quite obvious that you do "Not" want my help.. (Too Advanced)..

*"Thread"*
Can I trigger the Horn and Bell via DC-run track ?
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=94369

*[theinteresthunter]:*


theinteresthunter said:


> I've got a Williams SD45 locomotive and am running it with DC to the 3-rail track
> with control from an Arduino micro controller.
> 
> *Is it possible to trigger the Horn and Bell?*


Not "Only" did I answer this question regarding adding "Sound" to V-DC usage,
I also added "Sound" for V-AC and enhancements for [DCC]..

*[gunrunnerjohn]:*


gunrunnerjohn said:


> *Not directly, you'll have to resort to trickery.*
> Since the horn and bell are triggered by DC offsets of the track voltage, one or the other would be triggered constantly.


I have "Updated" this reply because "No" trickery is required..
There is a "Special" decoder to add "Sound" to V-AC, V-DC & [DCC] Tracks..
......


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Performance Of MRC's Decoders ??*

*[Cycleops]:*


Cycleops said:


> Time will tell but if *past performance of MRC's decoders* are anything to go by I would suggest *holding off buying this product.*


*[Cycleops]:*
Are you talking about *"Past"* MRC products ??
I am talking about a *"New" *released product from MRC..
Are you still a *"Heckler"* attacking me [ED-RRR] personally -OR- are you attacking *MRC products* without any "Proof" ??

*Actual Testing Results: (x3)*

*(#1)*
First Look at MRC Light Genie
Published on Jan 30, 2016
Light Genie by MRC offers many of the lighting effects offered with on-board DCC decoders, but for stationary model uses. 
This is a first look at this product, going through the various lighting options.






*(#2)*
First Look at MRC's Loco Genie
Published on Feb 22, 2016
Had a chance to play with MRC's Loco Genie - a new train control system that allows control via wireless remote or via DCC, 
and able to use several common power supplies. 
Also comes preloaded with several comment loco sounds and prime movers. Enjoy!






*(#3)*
MRC LIGHT GENIE REVIEW
Published on May 24, 2016
Although this kit is sold mostly to train set builders; this light kit system is great for any type of model builder, diorama builder.
No programing , and yet very versatile.








This is only an example of (x3) "Independent" individuals that have tested the MRC Light Genie..
All (x3) examples posted on "You Tube" found "No" problems with MRC Light Genie..

......


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

So yes you did vomit info you found on the web trying to present it as something you know from personal experience.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I am very disappointed in you, ED-RRR.

You obviously didn't learn a thing in your little enforced vacation. I was willing to overlook your weak attempt at proving GRJ wrong in the "Horn and Bell" with DC track thread.

Now, here, after what, maybe 10 posts, you have proven that your skin is just as thin as ever, you cannot tolerate disagreement, and you rapidly return to belittling and putting insulting others when they do challenge you.

1) Redman is asked a VERY legitimate question: regardless of how much you THINK you know, do you have any personal experience, or are you just regurgitating other people's work? You dodge the question and insult him in the bargain. Strike One.

2) Cycleops posta a very valid comment about the know PAST performance of MRC decoder products. He was very clear to suggest that his reservations were based on that past performance. Now you insult him, and suggest that he is personally attacking you. If you bothered to look at some older reviews or comments on MRC Decoders, you would find all the proof you needed. Strike TWO.

3) Contradicting GRJ in another thread is fine -- informed discussion is what Internet forums are all about. So why, at the end of Post #5 above, did you add that totally unnecessary comment directed at him? It sure looks like you're attempting to show that you, and only you, can provide "the truth" -- despite the fact that it clearly isn't YOUR truth, it's someone else's that you are just plagiarizing. Strike 3.

That's it, ED. Three strikes and you're out. In your absence, this forum has been a place of civil discourse where people have come, engaged in discussions, and received help, all without your snide brand of nastiness and narcissism. Were it up to me, your ban would be immediately reinstated, and made permanent. Not only did we get along fine without you, it was a much more pleasant place in your absence. Do us all a favor and go find some OTHER forum to pollute. Leave ours alone.


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Help Wanted From "Another" Individual ??*



redman88 said:


> So yes you did vomit info you found on the web trying to present it as something you know from personal experience.


*Fact: (#1)*
I never stated that this is from personal experience..
I "Only" posted "Actual" facts from the internet to "Help" others..

*Fact: (#2)*
I am using custom computer controlled modules to help operate my [HO] scale model train layout using [DCC].. 

*Fact: (#3)*
While searching the internet for any required updates for my SoundTraxx [DCC] sound decoders,
it was "Only" by accident that I found information regarding the MRC's Loco Genie..
I also remembered about an individual wanting "Sound" on their V-DC train layout..

*Fact: (#4)*
[theinteresthunter] asked for help regarding adding "Sound" using V-DC..
Why was I the "Only" induvial that "Helped" him to add "Sound" and "Lighting Control" to his V-DC "Locomotive" ??

*Fact: (#5)*
I do "Not" require any personal experience's because I have posted actual "Testing Results" !!

......


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Sure you never said it was your work you were posting but you never clearly stated that it wasn't either. And that is the point you write this info up as if it was from your own work, and leave it up to interpretation if it was from you or some one else. 

Your constant use of the word fact might be correct according to the dictionary, but it's contextual use isn't as has been proven time and time again.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

No, ED, you don't have to have personal experience to post something. Normal people, however, do not attempt to pass other's work off as their own, and they freely admit just forwarding something they found.

Furthermore, savvy users of the internet -- a group which clearly excludes you -- know that there is a ton of complete garbage on the internet which is being passed off, either deliberately or inadvertantly, as factual information. The worst is unscrupulous marketers, who attempt to pass off marketing hype as unbiased reviews. Personal experience is what allows you to separate the two. It is extraordinarily irresponsible to perpetuate "false" information by using it without checking it yourself.

Worse, you attack Redman for asking questions about a subject (thus indicating a lack of personal experience or knowledge) while simultaneously passing off information you gleaned from the internet as "fact", without having the benefit of the personal experience to verify it yourself. I shudder to think of the personality issues that would make you have to try to present yourself in that light. 

Never fear, though. We're on to you, and have been for a while, so if you MUST keep posting here (which I and many others sincerely wish you wouldn't), we can identify you for the fraud you are.


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*[redman88]*

“No” commit is required to this “Individual”..
--> I “Only” post “Actual” Facts.. 
--> As I have previously stated *[redman88]* is a total "Amateur" when it comes to *[DCC]* operations..
......


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

To not be an amateur would imply one were a professional.
To be a professional DCC operator would imply that an individual is being paid a living wage for running toy trains.
We're all amateurs


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*[CTValleyRR].. I am very disappointed in you, ED-RRR..*



CTValleyRR said:


> I was willing to overlook your weak attempt at proving *GRJ* wrong in the "Horn and Bell" with DC track thread.


*[ED-RRR]:*
Why can "Anyone" attack me personally, but can not "Correct" any GRJ *[gunrunnerjohn]* "Postings" ?? 
Did GRJ *[gunrunnerjohn]* "Help" *[theinteresthunter] *resolve his "Question" ?? .. *("No")..*
Did you *[CTValleyRR]* "Help" *[theinteresthunter]* resolve his "Question" ?? .. *("No")..*
Did anyone else "Help" *[theinteresthunter] *resolve his "Question" ?? .. *("No")..*

*-->* Why was I the "Only" individual *[ED-RRR]* that "Helped" *[theinteresthunter]* ??



CTValleyRR said:


> Cycleops posta a very valid comment about the know *PAST performance* of MRC decoder products.
> He was very clear to suggest that his reservations were based on that *past performance. *


Yes* [Cycleops]* posted a very valid comment about the known *"Past"* performance of MRC decoder products without any "Proof".. 
- But -
I have posted "Posted" actual *"New"* facts regarding the "New" MRC's Loco Genie..

*[CTValleyRR]:* Question
Is any of my posted information totally "Incorrect" ??
......


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Don't know I haven't played with one. And neither have you so how can you say the info you have provided is accurate.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

*Adding &quot;Sound&quot; to V-AC, V-DC &amp; [DCC] Tracks..*

Oh can you provide a link to the post where you called me an amateur it most not have left a big impression on me as I don't remember it.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

A lot of the normally functioning members here P.M. each other to help with things. Those conversations aren't posted, Redman88 knows that first hand.
So, theinteresthunter may or may not have received help. 
Could also be that theinteresthunter and others are gathering information for a later conversation. It happens all the time.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

*Adding &quot;Sound&quot; to V-AC, V-DC &amp; [DCC] Tracks..*

One thing to point out is that this thread was an attempt to keep from derailing the original post by theintresthunter so thumbs up to ED-RRR for keeping that thread on track. Though as pointed out there this item may or my not be useful. Hands on experience would go a long way in figuring that out.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

ED-RRR said:


> Did GRJ *[gunrunnerjohn]* "Help" *[theinteresthunter] *resolve his "Question" ?? .. *("No")..*


Just curious, how exactly did you help him? "Helping" is not just dumping out some words about something that clearly doesn't address his situation, that's called confusion.

Why is it that every conversation with you ends up being a confrontation? Is it that all of us are wrong, or is it just possible that maybe it's not all of the other folks that create the confrontations?

You seem so unhappy about how you're received here, could you perhaps take some time to reflect on why that is?


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

ED-RRR said:


> *[ED-RRR]:*
> Why can "Anyone" attack me personally, but can not "Correct" any GRJ *[gunrunnerjohn]* "Postings" ??
> Did GRJ *[gunrunnerjohn]* "Help" *[theinteresthunter] *resolve his "Question" ?? .. *("No")..*
> Did you *[CTValleyRR]* "Help" *[theinteresthunter]* resolve his "Question" ?? .. *("No")..*
> ...


I really don't see how you "helped" - unless you consider moving to an entirely different operating system from what he is using, help. The OP in that other thread is using an Arduino micro controller to run his train.

Now, if you were to come up with an Arduino based idea that would help him trigger his bell and horn, then you might be on to something. Still don't understand why you would start a new thread in order to help somebody in another thread .... aside from maybe having YOUR name as the thread starter (is there some glory in that ?) 

Now, if you had started this new thread saying something like "Check Out This New System By MRC", then providing a LINK to it (instead of copy and paste everything) and ask what everyone thought of it, then you might have gotten a decent discussion about it. But, that's not your style unfortunately.

Mark.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

just curious as to whether anyone here has actually bought [and used] one of these loco Genies??
It would be a nice install to give a grandkid his own personal remote for his personal loco , and should be fairly easy to use ...or someone that wanted one or two loco's without having to buy a full DCC controller system 
however, if I had three [or more] of these installed, I wouldn't be happy having to carry around [and juggle] three [or more] seperate remotes
they don't seem to be a great deal of extra cost for the remote and RF control on the decoder


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

It would be handy for a Christmas tree layout or even a show display.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

ED-RRR said:


> *[ED-RRR]:*
> Why can "Anyone" attack me personally, but can not "Correct" any GRJ *[gunrunnerjohn]*
> 
> Because if you had a normal, well-adjusted and mature personality, you would realize that to correct or contradict you isn't a personal attack, so your statement is really irrelevant.
> ...


That's beside the point. That wasn't what I was saying, and you're back to your old tricks of avoiding addressing what was actually said in favor of some kind of "being correct excuses all aberrant or boorish behavior" defense.

And until you have grown up enough to develop a stable, well-adjusted personality, which is capable of self-analysis and has a self-image greater than a 13 year olds, it's really not worth addressing anything you say.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

wvgca said:


> just curious as to whether anyone here has actually bought [and used] one of these loco Genies??
> It would be a nice install to give a grandkid his own personal remote for his personal loco , and should be fairly easy to use ...or someone that wanted one or two loco's without having to buy a full DCC controller system
> however, if I had three [or more] of these installed, I wouldn't be happy having to carry around [and juggle] three [or more] seperate remotes
> they don't seem to be a great deal of extra cost for the remote and RF control on the decoder


Tower hobbies lists the Loco Genie at $59.95, - $7.00 coupon making it $52.95(I figured that myself because I'm not wearing shoes)
Available the end of August, which means sometime in Sept.
Not a bad deal, really. Runs only one Locomotive though.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

There is some cautions involved with the MRC genie. It takes full DC or A/C to run and hence is not compatible with running regular DC trains. With 3 rail A/C you would have the same problem as locos that use variable A/C could not run with an MRC genie equipped loco as the MRC loco takes full voltage A/C. I think that's why It may be "out of stock" it had too many needs that are opposed to normal DC or 3 rail A/C operations. I think if the Arduino pulse width modulates the track to drive a normal 3 wire A/C loco it also would be incompatible since the MRC decoder would not not get enough power when the speed was turned down.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

It's a basic RC control, Diesel engine sound effect is set for EMD only. Great for kids starting out or displays.
It wouldn't work out very well trying to add it into an existing Control system like Lemonhawk said


----------

